# Live Coral ??



## Katmassive (Feb 3, 2013)

Is it safe to put live coral in his tank?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

your betta's tank? No coral is saltwater.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

+1 what LadyVic said. 

Even adding dead coral (such as the exoskeleton) can be somewhat risky because it can raise the pH of the water. They make fake coral that is rather realistic that would be safe, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katmassive (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

NP ^-^

My dad grows and raises coral in his saltwater tank, it's a lot of work, more work than it's worth and VERY expensive.

If you want some sort of live plant though java ferns are very easy to care for and fairly cheap too.


----------



## Katmassive (Feb 3, 2013)

LadyVictorian said:


> NP ^-^
> 
> My dad grows and raises coral in his saltwater tank, it's a lot of work, more work than it's worth and VERY expensive.
> 
> If you want some sort of live plant though java ferns are very easy to care for and fairly cheap too.


thanks for the tip thats exactly what im leaning towards


----------

